# Cannondale Gemini DH Cedric Gracia



## Xah88 (14. Februar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220738770165&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Xah88 (14. Februar 2011)

Rahmengröße L und NEU !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xah88 (17. Februar 2011)

inkl. Steckachse und Dämpfer !


----------



## Xah88 (20. Februar 2011)

Geht in 3 h weg


----------



## onkel_scheune (25. Februar 2011)

Drei, zwei, eins .... MEINS!


----------

